# Bride of Frankenstein costume tutorial



## Frankie's Girl

You know I just HAD to look, right? 

I keep meaning to do the Bride one year, but I run out of time and my costume tends to be a last minute thing.... this makes sense and I can sew, so I may try this soon!

Thanks for the quick guide!


----------



## Lauriebeast

You're very welcome FG. Of course this can be thread sewn as well as tape sewn. I just thought I'd post the quick and dirty version


----------



## MelanieSuzanne

This is simply fantastic! I know what I'm wearing for Halloween this year.


----------



## perla

hi laurie i am in need of your help!!
I am stuck at the part where you say " Then fold it in half across the length. Where the folds meet is the center of the yardage. " where exactly is that..?
sorry i have never made a costume before i'm new to this whole DIY stuff.
If you could please explain this to me I would really appreciate it!!! 
Thank you!


----------



## Lauriebeast

perla, I answered your question in a pm...hope that helps.


----------



## Curlytopd1

*Bride Of Frankenstein Hair help*

First of all....thank you for the costume tutorial! Much better than I would have thought of. I did use the long-sleeve t-shirt idea, but after washing it a few times, the armholes stretched out. So, the final night I was wearing the costume, I supplemented with actual gauze bandages cut in half long-wise. It added a tattered look and covered my flesh-colored arms (pics don't show this).

Oh, and for anyone interested in the hair...here was my solution with no teasing....this requires shoulder length hair.

1) Lightning streaks: I found a Lord of the Rings Gandalf wig and beard set. The beard has tapered ends near the ears. This was a perfect width (and color) for the streaks, so I cut approximately a 4 inch wide section off of each end of the beard. I hot glued the raw edge under. Next, I got some Elmer's glue and added a bit of water to it in a bowl. Soak each "streak" piece in the glue and lay out in the zig-zag shape on a piece of wax paper to dry. It will keep the shape throughout several wearings. The pics show some white hair coloring at my temples. I didn't like the messiness of that, so I didn't use it but that first time.

2) Overall hair shape: I made a "hair tamale" out of two legs of pantyhose filled with 3 yards of tulle netting. I have auburn hair and tried to match the netting and pantyhose close to my own color. Once stuffing both legs, I attached them together into a spiral beehive shape with safety pins (these won't show) pinned into the inside of the "beehive". Next, I separated my own hair at the crown. I placed the "tamale" onto the crown, then pulled my hair up around the tamale, securing the ends with a ponytail holder. A little heavy duty hairspray to keep the loose ends smooth. Then, I used hairpins to pin the streaks to the sides of my hair.

End result? Very lightweight and durable style - although I did have to ride with my convertible top down.


----------



## Lauriebot

I'm new here, but I just wanted to say thank you, thank you, thank you for this amazing costume tutorial! 

Last minute, I decided to try the Bride for Halloween this year and I instantly knew that I didn't want to go the hokey, ripped & bloody wedding dress route... Team Elsa Lanchester all the way! So after a disheartening Google search for tips on how to pull this costume off, I came across your wonderful tutorial. You saved me! I'm a terrible seamstress, so with just some pins and some iron-on hem tape, I was in business! Strangers even stopped me (and my husband who went as Bela Lugosi's Frankenstein's monster) on the street to compliment us!

So thank you again, for all of your digital help on what has now become my favorite Halloween costume yet!


----------



## GobbyGruesome

Lauriebot, you look absolutely awesome! You were born (re-animated?) to wear that costume! You and your husband make lovely monsters.  Welcome to the forums. Great job!


----------



## sharilyn00

What type of fabric is the best to use? And do you think more fabric is needed for plus size?


----------



## Richard Roby

woow this is simply fantastic


----------



## Krystal

Lauriebeast said:


> perla, I answered your question in a pm...hope that helps.


Would you mind pm ing me that same answer regarding cutting at the center or the yardage?!?!?! Thanks so much. Krystal


----------



## ahnah

Hi, I am wondering what did you use to wrap around the arms?


----------



## Stace

Hi Lauriebeast,
I found your your tutorial on pinterest and was wondering if you could answer the same question for me. I'm a little lost and inexperienced and I would love to recreate this. Thank you!!


----------



## Stace

Hi Lauriebeast,
I found your your tutorial on pinterest and was wondering if you could answer the same question for me in regards to cutting at the center where the folds meet?. I'm a little lost and inexperienced and I would love to recreate this. Thank you!!



perla said:


> hi laurie i am in need of your help!!
> I am stuck at the part where you say " Then fold it in half across the length. Where the folds meet is the center of the yardage. " where exactly is that..?
> sorry i have never made a costume before i'm new to this whole DIY stuff.
> If you could please explain this to me I would really appreciate it!!!
> Thank you!


----------



## Smorell986

Hello! So I'm totally late to the game, but I came across this forum in hopes of finding a tutorial for the Bride of Frankenstein dress. I am thrilled to have found this, but I am also not the craftiest! I too am unsure about the "Where the folds meet is the center of the yardage. This is where you'll cut an opening large enough to go over your head" step. I'm SO nervous of making a mistake! Would you mind helping?


----------



## GobbyGruesome

Hey folks. Welcome to the forums. 


Smorel, I think Laurie is just saying "cut a hole in the centre of the fabric big enough for you to fit your head through." Seems like the folding is just the quickest way to find the centre, rather than measuring, and probably makes it easier to cut the hole. (Imagine folding a sheet of letter size paper in half. Then folding it the other way so the folded size is 4.25" x 5.5". Then if you snip the corner and open it up again, you've made a hole in the centre.)

I'm over explaining (and I'm not 100% sure I'm right) but I do think it's as easy as cutting a small hole in the centre of a sheet so you can just get your head through it and do the fine tuning once it's on you.

Hopefully Lauriebeast can clarify herself but we Halloween folk don't seem to get online as much as we like this late in October.. 

(I'm pretty sure her original bride sculpture was one of the ones that made me think..."Yeah, this Halloween Forum thing is the place to be!" way way back. So awesome!)


----------



## Smorell986

Thank you for clarifying! That's would I was thinking I had to do, I would just hate to make the wrong cut :grimacing: Haha

I appreciate your help!


----------



## SewingPirate

Looks great


----------



## Brat4178

*Hair Help*



Lauriebot said:


> I'm new here, but I just wanted to say thank you, thank you, thank you for this amazing costume tutorial!
> 
> Last minute, I decided to try the Bride for Halloween this year and I instantly knew that I didn't want to go the hokey, ripped & bloody wedding dress route... Team Elsa Lanchester all the way! So after a disheartening Google search for tips on how to pull this costume off, I came across your wonderful tutorial. You saved me! I'm a terrible seamstress, so with just some pins and some iron-on hem tape, I was in business! Strangers even stopped me (and my husband who went as Bela Lugosi's Frankenstein's monster) on the street to compliment us!
> 
> So thank you again, for all of your digital help on what has now become my favorite Halloween costume yet!
> 
> View attachment 142574
> 
> View attachment 142575
> 
> View attachment 142576


Hi There! 

I know I am late...But, could you tell me how your did your hair?


----------



## AllisonRSpears

This tutorial was fantastic! I turned an old bedsheet into “Vintage Bride of Frankenstein.” We put on a haunted house in my small community each year. With Covid, we decided to do a socially distanced “Drive Thru Theater,“ featuring some of our favorite scary movie characters. I had so many compliments and cannot thank you enough for sharing this!


----------



## Frankie's Girl

AllisonRSpears said:


> This tutorial was fantastic! I turned an old bedsheet into “Vintage Bride of Frankenstein.” We put on a haunted house in my small community each year. With Covid, we decided to do a socially distanced “Drive Thru Theater,“ featuring some of our favorite scary movie characters. I had so many compliments and cannot thank you enough for sharing this!
> View attachment 742907
> View attachment 742908
> View attachment 742909



I LOVE your photos - you look amazing!! I'd forgotten about the costume tutorial for this. 


Lauriebeast hasn't been on the site in almost a year, but she is and always will be one of the greats - Halloween Royalty as far as I'm concerned. I love that this got bumped back up so others can see and appreciate her talent and creativity.


----------



## savvy

Lauriebot said:


> I'm new here, but I just wanted to say thank you, thank you, thank you for this amazing costume tutorial!
> 
> Last minute, I decided to try the Bride for Halloween this year and I instantly knew that I didn't want to go the hokey, ripped & bloody wedding dress route... Team Elsa Lanchester all the way! So after a disheartening Google search for tips on how to pull this costume off, I came across your wonderful tutorial. You saved me! I'm a terrible seamstress, so with just some pins and some iron-on hem tape, I was in business! Strangers even stopped me (and my husband who went as Bela Lugosi's Frankenstein's monster) on the street to compliment us!
> 
> So thank you again, for all of your digital help on what has now become my favorite Halloween costume yet!
> 
> View attachment 142574
> 
> View attachment 142575
> 
> View attachment 142576


You both look amazing in your costumes. I really love your Bride Of Frankenstein costume and I was wanting to know what you did for the sleeves for this because I'm wanting to wear it to my school before Halloween. Thank you!!


----------

